# BCAA's



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

do they work? or are they just a gimmick?

and on a side note what can i do with MP points?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

yes they work

read up about leucine.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> yes they work
> 
> read up about leucine.


where's best place to get them from?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

_Jay said:


> do they work? or are they just a gimmick?
> 
> and on a side note what can i do with MP points?


Do you know what BCAA's are? if not then go read about them, you'll realise they are about as much a gimmick as umm protein


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

myprotein


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Brotein said:


> Do you know what BCAA's are? if not then go read about them, you'll realise they are about as much a gimmick as umm protein


amino acids. im only asking because dont want to waste 20 odd quid. cheers for the help. any help on the myprotien points?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

The points convert to vouchers, something similar to Tesco clubcard points, 100 points is equivalent to £1 off your order


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

ah right sweet, i have 156 so how can i turn them into vouchers? says i can but doesnt say how!


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

_Jay said:


> ah right sweet, i have 156 so how can i turn them into vouchers? says i can but doesnt say how!


Once you click checkout there will be a button that you can click to use your points.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Another bit of mp product placement, here is why I never buy from them anymore


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

MP prodict placement? whats that?


----------

